# What is a ration balancer and where can you find one?



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

What is a Ration Balancer?

They are generally forage-based, no grain pellets that are low in NSC and therefore safe to feed to horses that might be at risk for colic, laminitis, ulcers and other chronci digestive upset problems. They are nutrient dense and generally higher in most nutrients than most conventional feeds. But, they are more than just a vit/min supplement. They offer things like amino acids and prebiotics that are helpful in the digestion/utilization of other nutrients. They also generally contain some caloric value...around 1300 cal/lb....nearly that of some sweet feeds...but, of course, much less is fed.

Ration balancers are also more geared to complement your hay/pasture. Conventional feeds are generally formulated to the old NRC guidelines that provide RDAs that are not meant to sustain health and function, but rather to sustain life....IOW enough nutrients are provided to keep the horse from developing nutritional deficiencies that would ultimately result in death. However, ration balancers are formulated to provide more optimal nutrition...even for working horses and most companies have two formulations that complement either grass hays or alfalfa based diets. You will also note that the biggest difference between these formulations is the amount of protein provided (generally 20-30% for grass and 10% for alfalfa)....these numbers are more in keeping with the new NRC guidelines that recognize that we are not supplying enough protein in our horses diets. This combination of increased protein levels and complementary amino acids that are necessary to utilize the protein shows up on the outside in improved hoof, coat and skin quality....likewise there is improved interior health as well.

While being the ideal feed for easy and normal keepers, ration balancers also are easily complement with rice bran, BOSS, alfalfa pellets/cubs and beet pulp to provide extra calories for harder keepers. The improtant factor is that while you can control caloric intake, you are not altering nutritient intake like you would with conventional feeds. For example if you have an easy keeper and a hard keeper...convention feeding programs would most likely mean that you would limit feed intake for the easy keeper and increase it for the hard keeper...but at the same time, you are also altering nutrient intake in the same manner. Many times, it is this alteration in nutrient uptake that causes a horse to be an abnormal keeper...especially when it comes to hard keepers.

Ration balancers are also economical. Depending on what you feed as your conventional program, it can cost up to 2x as much per bag. However, you will probably feed at least 1/2 to much less than you have been feeding...thus making it no more...and most likely less to feed. Additionally, from my experience with ration balancers....you will also find that most or all of your supplements will no longer be necessary because the ration balancer contains many of the same things or more than what those supplements do....generally, there are no "gaps" to fill like there is with some conventional feeds.


Who make them and where do I find them at??

Buckeye Gro N WIn or ALf Gro N Win
http://www.buckeyenutrition.com/dealers.html

Tribute feeds Essential K 
http://www.kalmbachfeeds.com/Dealers.php?zipcode=16143

Front Runner 30% or 10% Supplment
http://www.frontrunnerhorse.com/

McCauley's M30
http://www.mccauleybros.com/contact/dealer_locator.cfm

Kent Horsego12 or Horsego32
http://www.kentequine.com/Results.aspx

LMF SuperSupplement
http://lmffeeds.com/cart/index.php?m...products_id=10

Pennifield All Phase
http://www.pennfield.com/equinefeed/phaseFeeds.cfm

Progressive Pro Advantage grass or alfalfa formula
http://prognutrition.com/DealerLocator.htm

Purina Enrich32 or Enrich12
http://horse.purinamills.com/dealerlocator/

Seminal Equalizer
http://www.seminolefeed.com/ProductS.../Equalizer.mht

Triple Crown TC12% or TC30% supplement
http://www.triplecrownfeed.com/distributors.php


Brookes Feed All Phase
http://www.brooksfeeds.com/product04a.html

ADM Allaince Nutrition Gro STrong 
http://www.admani.com/AllianceEquine...lsVitamins.htm

TDI-30
http://www.tdihorsefeeds.com/product.asp#TDI-30 

Kalmbach Feeds http://www.kalmbachfeeds.com/Dealers.php
32% Horse Supplement Pels 
34% Horse Supplement Pels 
35% Horse Supplement Pels


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

Peggy thank you for posting such great info.
And so it brings me to a question for ya.
My 16 OTT is on the Progressive grass formula. I love it in the summer it keeps him in great working condition, but now that winter is almost here (Minnesota) and he is on pasture board getting 4 flakes of Grass and Alfalpha mix(idk how 2 spell at the moment lol) hay morning and night. With free choice grass hay . He has started to loose some weight now because of the cold so I put him on the Progressive Envision along with the grass formula. My problem is it costs me $30 every 25 days for the grass formula and the Envision is $40 every 50 days. The envision is to get more fat in his diet, but is there something more economical that I could use instead that doesn't have all the starches and sugars that most horse food has? I don't want anything that is going to make him more energetic than he already is. lol I also looked through your list and the Kent Horsego 32 seems to be the only thing close to what my boy is getting that is close to me. I see it has Molasses and artificial flavors any problems with these ingredients that you know of?
With the economy being how it is I am trying to lower my costs without having to sell my boy or put him on something that is not going to take care of him nutritionally.
My zip is 55420 just incase you know of anything else that may be near me. 
Thanks again for all your help!! And I hope you get some rest tonight after a hard day of riding and getting lost. I am so sorry to hear about that!!
Thanks Gen


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I use the Horsego32 and have had better results with it then I did the Buckeye Gro N Win... there shouldn't be any problems I am pretty sure the Progressive has Molasses as well LOL would have to find my ingredient list on it LOL 

You can look into Omagetin by Kent but I have heard of it making some horses a bit fizzy .. you can also look at just straight fortified rice bran or some beet pulp...I have not had any luck with the ENvision or the Ultimate Finish which are basically the same product

alfalfa also has more calories then grass hay so you could increase the flakes of alfalfa or add some alfalfa pellets/cubes


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

Peggy thanks for your wealth of knowledge!
I looked at the ingredients on the progressive and it does not say it has Molassess but I don't know if they have it under another name. lol 
The Envision has done well for him in gaining weight, it is just so dang expensive!!! lol
I was thinking beet pulp or bran just wasn't sure if those had sugars or starches? I don't want anything with corn due to him being an older Thoroughbred.
I think I may start weaning him off the Envision and putting him on the bran and see how expensive that ends up. If it still is hurting the budget I may then switch slowly to the Horsego 32. 
Ugh .. he is my baby and I get so worried since he is 20 min. away and I can only get out there 4-5 times a week and with winter coming( i think it's gonna be a harsh one here too.) 
With the Alfalfa hay I would give more but the barn owner has 6 boys together and she only wants to put out 3 bales in the morning and then 3 at night with grass hay being out all the time.
I tried tonight giving him some hey cubes soaked in water... lol it was so funny cuz when the cubes were gone he slurped up the water they had been soaking in!! I have never heard a horse slurp!! I will definatly be doing that more often for him!!lol
Sorry so long I just want you to know I appreciate you sharing everything you have learned.
Thanks Gen~


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

the beet pulp or the rice bran is just as low as the Envision and SHOULD be cheaper on your checkbook.... just make sure if you get Rice Bran it is fortified so that the Ca/P ratio is correct


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Ration Balancers in Canada
http://www.brooksfeeds.com/product04a.html

http://www.agribrands.ca/Screens/Equilizer.aspx

http://masterfeeds.com/documents/VTMBrochure_Web.pdf

http://www.ottercoop.com/horse.cfm 

some area can get Buckeye feeds

I have more just have to find what I did with the links LOL
Matrix (from Otter)
Step (from Proform)
FrontRunner (from something LOL)
TizWiz make a RB like food

I have one or two for Aust too


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

The otter co-op one is the one we feed our 30 yr old pony. She's border line I/R, has the cresty neck and is prone to founder. It's really improved her overall condition.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

prbygenny said:


> Peggy thank you for posting such great info.
> And so it brings me to a question for ya.
> My 16 OTT is on the Progressive grass formula. I love it in the summer it keeps him in great working condition, but now that winter is almost here (Minnesota) and he is on pasture board getting 4 flakes of Grass and Alfalfa mix (idk how 2 spell at the moment lol) hay morning and night. With free choice grass hay . He has started to loose some weight now because of the cold so I put him on the Progressive Envision along with the grass formula. My problem is it costs me $30 every 25 days for the grass formula and the Envision is $40 every 50 days. The envision is to get more fat in his diet, but is there something more economical that I could use instead that doesn't have all the starches and sugars that most horse food has?


I would try Uckele's Equi Omega Complex. It's a high fat supplement with good Omega's, fiber, and digestive aids (to help ensure that he's properly digesting his feed). It's concentrated fat & calories without all the bad stuff .
Uckele Equine Nutrition

If he still needs more, I'd go with beet pulp or hay pellets.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Please don't add any other vitamin/mineral supplements to a ration balancer IT IS NOT SAFE... you can up the ration balancer to twolbs and add lots of different things for calories without worrying about sending them toxic on anything ..


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

The Equi Omega Complex is MADE to be added to feeds or supplements without altering the balance of the diet. It's a very simple additive. Call up Uckele and they can tell you if it's okay to feed with Progressive if you're unsure about it.


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

What exactly should the Ca/P be? I have know idea so I wouldn't know what to look for. Also his hooves are getting really bad since we have moved is a Biotin supplement something to look into? I know it is in his feed but I have never seen his feet crack like they are right now. 
P.S. I have a call into my farrier today.
Oh, and how do you know how much fiber you horse needs. lol
Sorry for so many questions!
And thanks Luvs2ride for your input! Unfortunatly there are no dealers in my area.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

CA should be 2:1 IDEALLY but adult horses can handle up to 4:1 ... most stuff has an inverted ratio and must be fortified with Ca

Fiber figure 2% of the body weight ofyou horse daily so most horses need 15 to 20 pounds of hay/fiber per day 

Bioton alone is useless without the amino acid profile to back it...


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I told Blaze's owner that I'd switched his feed and her response was this: 

"Tom wondered if that new feed has any corn in it..just because that adds warmth for the winter." Tom is the guy they used to buy their sweet feed from.

What should I respond? Corn isn't listed in the ingredients, which are:
lant Protein Products, Processed Grain By-Products, Calcium Carbonate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Molasses Products, Forage Products, Soybean Oil, Salt, Thiamine, Magnesium Oxide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Lysine, Calcium Lignin Sulfonate, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Pantothenate, Zinc Oxide, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Cobalt Carbonate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Chloride, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I will find you the MYTH about corn being a heating feed for winter the only thing HOT about Corn is HYPER HOT LOL


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Horse Feeding Myths and Misconceptions

Notice it is a GOVERMENT site not feed company 

*



Myth: "Corn and Barley Are 'Heating' Feeds." 
Corn and barley are sometimes favoured as winter feeds because they are mistakenly thought of as "heating feeds." If "hot" implies high energy, yes, corn and barley are "hot feeds." However, corn and barley are not "hot feeds" if "hot" implies heat production. 
Heat is produced in the process of digesting, absorbing and metabolizing any feed. And this heat is useful for helping the horse to maintain its body temperature in cold weather. The greatest amount of heat produced during digestion comes from the breakdown of fibre by the microorganisms living in the horse's large intestine. The higher a feed's fibre content, the more heat produced during digestion. Therefore, more heat would be produced from the digestion of high fibre feeds like hay or beet pulp, compared to heat produced from digesting low fibre grains like corn, barley or wheat. Although low in fibre, even oats produce about 25% more heat during digestion than other grains because of the fibrous hull surrounding the oat kernel. You can still feed corn or barley in the winter because they contain lots of energy, and energy needs are certainly increased during cold weather as the horse battles the elements. However, if you want to help the horse produce more body heat, feed more hay.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I was going to post that same quote, but you beat me to it PeggySue ;-).

Corn can make a horse "hot", as in hyper, but it doesn't do anything to keep the horse physically warm. The horse needs lots of hay to stay warm, and a balanced diet to grow enough hair to stay warm.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys! I think his owner is going to be shocked when she comes out to visit him. He's already mellowed out so much, and they were always commenting on what a "hyper" horse he was.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

missy06 said:


> Thanks guys! I think his owner is going to be shocked when she comes out to visit him. He's already mellowed out so much, and they were always commenting on what a "hyper" horse he was.


tell her it has corn you really won't be LYING distillers dried grains are normally the "mash" left after a brewery or mill gets done making whatever they make LOL


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Peggysue said:


> tell her it has corn you really won't be LYING distillers dried grains are normally the "mash" left after a brewery or mill gets done making whatever they make LOL


Ha, no it's ok. I actually forwarded her on the link that was posted and told her I'd done my research around horse nutrition and what they need to stay warm. She was really appreciative and said she never does research herself.


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the excellent responses to my original question!! I'm very interested in locating the ration balancers, but I live in the middle of nowhere... I'm about to go through the list, but if anyone happens to know of a source in Iowa, sing out!


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

Regarding the last post...

Wow. I thought I was posting to my own thread about vit/min supplements and somehow ended up in this one...but this thread has the info I was looking for--weird...but great!

I may have to go with Purina Enrich 32 due to my isolated location. Hope it is as good as the Kent...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Does anyone know of a ration balancer available in Australia?


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I am thinking HyGain has soemthing simalar to our ration balancers... 

if you send me the feed links to the brands you can get I can look them over for you but bear with me becuase I have to do the conversions on both numbers and INGREDIENTS LOL ...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

That would be great Peggysue!

Here are our main feed brands:

Mitavite - Scientifically Balanced Feeds - Mitavite

HYGAIN...Feeding Champions Since 1983 - Hygain

copy home.gif - Ysfeeds (Vitality Plus on this page is the feed I am currently using to supplement our horses who are on pasture 24/7)

Thats about all I can think of at the moment. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Bear with me here still coverting and stuff 

this one looks good 
Mitavite - Scientifically Balanced Feeds


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is the one from HyGain
HYGAIN...Feeding Champions Since 1983)


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I am not seeing anything even close on that last one ... I will keep looking though


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for that, they look good! What would be your opinion on the Hygain one Vs. the Mitavite one?


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> Thanks for that, they look good! What would be your opinion on the Hygain one Vs. the Mitavite one?


I just knew you were gonna ask that today when I am drugged on cold meds LOL 

Not knowing thecompanies makes it harder ... I don't know the quality of ingredients or anything... which company has a better rep ect... give me a WHILE long while prob tomorrow and I will do full conversions and post them for you on what is avaliable ...


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Just a galance the Mitavite one has a more extensive analysis which NORMALLY mean locked formula and better ingredients to be able to give that good of one .. I would prob go with it first


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My bad! certainly don't rush, i'm glad you are helping me with this at all :]

I'm feeding the vitality plus as a supplement to their pasture, as to em it seems pretty balanced, but the ration balancers seem like they would be a better option. I know that we are low on Selenium in our soil, and both of them had a selenium supplement in them. 

Do you think that adding Apple Cider Vinegar would disrupt anything? My pony is on it at the moment under directions from the Vet.

I've never been good with feeds!


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I am on the fence about ACV since there are no studies published showing it does much... although you can find pleenty of testimonials about it


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We are feeding it because my pony recently (like two weeks ago) Was very sick, he had grit passing through that would periodically block his urethra so he couldn't pee. He came through it, but our vet recommended putting him onto ACV to keep him free of grit.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

always go with the vet over anybody on here on something like that ... I don't know about down there but I go with farrier for hoof and leg, vet for everything else EXCEPT feed... the vets up here have very little if any nutritional training ..


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Definately. the only thing i'm wndering is if i fed ACV with a ration balancer, would it couse an inbalance... I read somewhere that you shouldnt add any supplement to a RB as it can throw it out of whack. At the moment I am just mixing the ACV into the Vitality plus, they get a small scoop each night.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

it should be fine but with any diet change watch closely for any odd or signs that something is not right 

let me dig into that a bit more


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Will do. If I do end up switching to a ration balancer it won't be for at least a month, as we just bought a new bag of Vitality Plus. So I will wait until nearly the end of the bag and then mix then as I introduce it.


----------

